# How to adjust depth on Freud JS100A biscuit joiner?



## patchencindy (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi, all, I have a question I'm hoping someone can shed some light on. I've had my biscuit joiner for half a dozen years and have never really used it. Well, I'm working on a freestanding cupboard-I'm actually pretty pleased with its progress-and pulled the biscuit joiner off the shelf again because it seemed the best tool for joining the stiles and rails for the doors. Now I'm remembering why I've never used it. The Freud manual has black and white images that are too dark or contrasty for me to see what I'm looking at. My problem specifically is that the slots for the 0-size biscuits are not deep enough, and I can't figure out how to increase the depth of cut. Does anyone happen to know the Freud JS100A well enough to explain depth adjustment? I'd really appreciate your help. Cindy


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I had one, Cindy, but it's gone. I found the manual here
and the pix seem clear enough. Perhaps this will be enough. Pages 10 and 11.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## patchencindy (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks, Lee. Your manual's pictures are a bit clearer than my printed copy's. Think I've figured out the problem. I appreciate your help. Cindy


----------

